

Bug: HN Doesn't Give 404 Errors - symkat

<p><pre><code>  $ curl -i http://news.ycombinator.com/thisdoesntexist
  HTTP/1.1 200 OK
  Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
  Cache-Control: private
  Connection: close
  
  Unknown.</code></pre>
======
qjz
Your title has a bug. On HN, all pages exist.

